# Durchblick



## universallp (Mar 15, 2022)

universallp submitted a new resource:

Durchblick - Modular multiview



> Allows you to arrange scene and source previews in any way you want:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Read more about this resource...


----------



## universallp (Mar 20, 2022)

universallp updated Durchblick with a new update entry:

Fix crash



> Fixed crash when closing and reshowing Durchblick.



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## BOLL (Mar 20, 2022)

This is super neat, way more flexible than the built in one yeah  One thing I'm curious about is what showing the volume meters is supposed to do, as I can't see any difference  Trying to turn it on for the Program widget it looks the same.


----------



## universallp (Mar 21, 2022)

BOLL said:


> This is super neat, way more flexible than the built in one yeah  One thing I'm curious about is what showing the volume meters is supposed to do, as I can't see any difference  Trying to turn it on for the Program widget it looks the same.


The volume meter isn't done, yet. It does kinda work for sources, but I wasn't happy with it so I didn't mention it in the showcase.
If you add a VLC source for example the volume meter will show up in the top left corner:



It's way too small, doesn't react properly and only displays one channel, so it's far from finished.


----------



## AndersM (Mar 21, 2022)

This looks very interesting! If you take feature requests, it would be super cool to be able to dock the multiview in the main interface. Having a docked 2x4 multiview under the main PWV and PGM would be very useful in many cases.


----------



## universallp (Mar 21, 2022)

AndersM said:


> This looks very interesting! If you take feature requests, it would be super cool to be able to dock the multiview in the main interface. Having a docked 2x4 multiview under the main PWV and PGM would be very useful in many cases.


I'll see how much effort that would be


----------



## nicwillu (Mar 21, 2022)

This is really great! Would totally use this in our show. Could you make it open on OBS Startup, and possibly remember position?


----------



## Ben Anderson (Mar 22, 2022)

This looks extremely promising. I've been looking for a way to have better customisation of the multi-view for a very long time. You're onto something really big!

I've also got a few feature requests. Being able to fullscreen it & the ability for it to auto-open when OBS opens. Or even being able to open it with a hotkey.

Having the green border around the active view red instead of green & being able to disable the red square. I do like the green outline and red square but I just want it to look more like the normal multi-view if possible. But my biggest feature request would definitely be fullscreen and auto-open.
Thanks for the great work!


----------



## universallp (Mar 22, 2022)

Ben Anderson said:


> This looks extremely promising. I've been looking for a way to have better customisation of the multi-view for a very long time. You're onto something really big!
> 
> I've also got a few feature requests. Being able to fullscreen it & the ability for it to auto-open when OBS opens. Or even being able to open it with a hotkey.
> 
> ...


I've added the option to use the border as the preview/program indicator, which is used by default now. The fullscreen option has already been suggested.


----------



## ckbcowboy (Mar 23, 2022)

This looks amazing! I'm so excited to try it. I just have a few questions:

Is it possible to select a scene by single-clicking? That's how I currently change scenes in Multiview.

Also, would it be possible to create a widget type of "OBS panel"? I've always wanted to show my OBS stats in the multiview :D


----------



## nicwillu (Mar 23, 2022)

ckbcowboy said:


> This looks amazing! I'm so excited to try it. I just have a few questions:
> 
> Is it possible to select a scene by single-clicking? That's how I currently change scenes in Multiview.
> 
> Also, would it be possible to create a widget type of "OBS panel"? I've always wanted to show my OBS stats in the multiview :D



You can single-click to preview, and double-click to put scene in program


----------



## Impendingdarkness (Mar 23, 2022)

Is there a specific setting to get it to save the layout?  Every time I shut down OBS is erases all the changes I made.  I know in the video you said it saved the layout but it's not doing it for me.


----------



## universallp (Mar 23, 2022)

Impendingdarkness said:


> Is there a specific setting to get it to save the layout?  Every time I shut down OBS is erases all the changes I made.  I know in the video you said it saved the layout but it's not doing it for me.


Can you upload your last obs studio log?


ckbcowboy said:


> Also, would it be possible to create a widget type of "OBS panel"? I've always wanted to show my OBS stats in the multiview :D


Technically yes. It wouldn't look like the stats window though. I'm also not sure if all the information in the stats dialog is available to plugins.


----------



## Alex Bers (Mar 24, 2022)

Impendingdarkness said:


> Is there a specific setting to get it to save the layout?  Every time I shut down OBS is erases all the changes I made.  I know in the video you said it saved the layout but it's not doing it for me.


same on me


----------



## universallp (Mar 24, 2022)

Alex Bers said:


> same on me





universallp said:


> Can you upload your last obs studio log?


----------



## Alex Bers (Mar 25, 2022)

after program close or starting?


----------



## Alex Bers (Mar 25, 2022)

bers_log - Pastebin.com
					

Pastebin.com is the number one paste tool since 2002. Pastebin is a website where you can store text online for a set period of time.




					pastebin.com


----------



## Alex Bers (Mar 25, 2022)

i see something like this in log files

3:31:05.514: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.dll'
23:31:05.525: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
23:31:05.537: [Downstream Keyer] loaded version 0.2.0
23:31:05.572: [durchblick] Loading v0.1.1 build time 2022.03.20 18:14
23:31:05.572: Source ID 'image_source' not found
23:31:05.572: Failed to create source 'durchblick_placeholder'!


----------



## universallp (Mar 25, 2022)

Alex Bers said:


> i see something like this in log files
> 
> 3:31:05.514: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-captions.dll'
> 23:31:05.525: Failed to load 'en-US' text for module: 'decklink-ouput-ui.dll'
> ...


That's just the placeholder that is being shown if a source/scene has been deleted. I should fix that too though. The problem is that it can't write the config `22:05:55.112: [durchblick] Couldn't write config to C:\Users\Bers-video\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio/plugin_config/durchblick/layout.json` most likely because the folder `durchblick` doesn't exist. I should create it automatically but for now you can create it manually to fix the issue (probably).


----------



## Fbosman (Mar 26, 2022)

Can you setup a Mac version?


----------



## universallp (Mar 26, 2022)

Fbosman said:


> Can you setup a Mac version?


No. Someone would have to make a pull request and maintain it.


----------



## Luces Cámara Aprendo (Mar 27, 2022)

Trying this great plug in, watch this video...








						Ubica tus ESCENAS con RAPIDEZ en OBS ► VISTA MÚLTIPLE con Durchblick
					

Para hacer directos con fluidez y sin errores, aquí comparti varios consejos. Cómo usar vista múltiple en OBS Studio y varios consejos más, como el plug in D...




					youtu.be
				



Greetings from Lima, Peru.


----------



## Kryptonian (Mar 29, 2022)

universallp said:


> That's just the placeholder that is being shown if a source/scene has been deleted. I should fix that too though. The problem is that it can't write the config `22:05:55.112: [durchblick] Couldn't write config to C:\Users\Bers-video\AppData\Roaming\obs-studio/plugin_config/durchblick/layout.json` most likely because the folder `durchblick` doesn't exist. I should create it automatically but for now you can create it manually to fix the issue (probably).


This worked for me. It now saves correctly. Thank you!


----------



## universallp (Apr 3, 2022)

universallp updated Durchblick with a new update entry:

Fullscreen, restoring state, custom widgets and minor fixes



> Rightclicking now shows fullscreen/windowed and fit to content menus just like the multiview
> Fullscreen state, visibility and window position are now saved and reloaded
> Other plugins can now register their own widget types, see widget-test for an example
> Scene widgets now use the border as the preview/program indicator by default like the multiview. The icon or no indicator can be configured when widget is created...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## Ben Anderson (Apr 4, 2022)

Very nice update, thank you!
When using fullscreen it does remember it and re-open on the correct screen when closing and re-opening OBS. However, if I manually close a fullscreened Durchblick then close and re-open OBS, Duckblick appears on the same screen as OBS, over the top of it. If I then close and re-open OBS again then Durchblick appears on the correct screen. So long as I don't manually close Durchblick before closing OBS then it works fine, otherwise it acts a bit funny. Tested on two Windows 11 computers and got the same results.

I guess the correct behaviour would be that if you manually close a fullscreened Durchblick and then close OBS that it shouldn't re-open Durchblick at all. If I make it windowed and then manually close it, it doesn't auto-open again.
I would like a way to force open it though, even if I manually close it in OBS. I guess that's where an open on hotkey would come in handy, or an open on startup option tickbox.

Also I use a Dell touchscreen monitor for my multiview, as such I don't move the mouse around much. So the border is green as the mouse doesn't move away from the scene that's been pressed/clicked on. Any way for it to show up as red instead? For now I'll just keep using the icon for program indication.


----------



## universallp (Apr 5, 2022)

Ben Anderson said:


> I would like a way to force open it though, even if I manually close it in OBS. I guess that's where an open on hotkey would come in handy, or an open on startup option tickbox.


Checkbox should be doable. The hotkeys have to probably wait. I want to first get multiple instances working. I also need to fix some issues which happen when switching scene collections.


Ben Anderson said:


> Also I use a Dell touchscreen monitor for my multiview, as such I don't move the mouse around much. So the border is green as the mouse doesn't move away from the scene that's been pressed/clicked on. Any way for it to show up as red instead? For now I'll just keep using the icon for program indication.


I might remove the green hover indicator all together it doesn't really serve a purpose.


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Apr 11, 2022)

This is excellent. If only Multiview would honour the "Hide OBS Window from Screen Capture" setting. Then it could be used on the screen you are showing.


----------



## universallp (Apr 11, 2022)

AdmiralFunghie said:


> This is excellent. If only Multiview would honour the "Hide OBS Window from Screen Capture" setting. Then it could be used on the screen you are showing.


That seems to be intentional:


			https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/blob/ebc291956c8c9c24a8585f1a5d67e7f2fc617452/UI/window-basic-main.cpp#L10094-L10096
		

I could however add an option to not do this for Durchblick, but I don't know any use case for it.


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Apr 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> That seems to be intentional:
> 
> 
> https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/blob/ebc291956c8c9c24a8585f1a5d67e7f2fc617452/UI/window-basic-main.cpp#L10094-L10096
> ...


Hi thanks, although I do some coding I don't fully understand that but it looks like Multiview is intentionally always viewable. Well if you could add an option to your excellent extension without too much hassle? The reason for this is for users (like me) who use only 1 (4K) display.

Example use case:

I always hide and then minimise OBS when streaming (it is not games that I stream, it is tech DAW stuff btw)
I occasionally bring up OBS to check things (and as it is hidden from capture this great as it does not interfere)
I use Touch Portal to control scenes and other things which is fine
But to be able to see the scene and cue it up without it interfering with the stream display would be great
"Why not just use studio mode?" Becuase this runs inside OBS so it is ungainly and would mean bringing up the whole OBS application every time I want to check a scene

If this could be done with your extension, I could have a neat little box placed anywhere on the screen, that would enable me to control scenes without the need for viewers to see it.

I hope that makes sense.

And of course thank you for reading anyway. I actually never considered using Multiview until you released this extension to it.


----------



## universallp (Apr 11, 2022)

AdmiralFunghie said:


> Hi thanks, although I do some coding I don't fully understand that but it looks like Multiview is intentionally always viewable. Well if you could add an option to your excellent extension without too much hassle? The reason for this is for users (like me) who use only 1 (4K) display.
> 
> Example use case:
> 
> ...


Adding it shouldn't be difficult, I'll add it to the todo list.


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Apr 11, 2022)

universallp said:


> Adding it should be difficult


I hope you mean should _not _be too difficult. Haha. :-) If it IS difficult please do not spend your time on it. It would be very helpful to me but I am not sure of other users. Thanks again for your time, much appreciated. :-)


----------



## universallp (Apr 11, 2022)

AdmiralFunghie said:


> I hope you mean should _not _be too difficult. Haha. :-) If it IS difficult please do not spend your time on it. It would be very helpful to me but I am not sure of other users. Thanks again for your time, much appreciated. :-)


Yeah, whoops. If I understood how the feature works in obs correctly it's basically just one line of code.


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Apr 12, 2022)

universallp said:


> Yeah, whoops. If I understood how the feature works in obs correctly it's basically just one line of code.


Awesome, great news and fingers crossed. Good luck. :-)


----------



## universallp (Apr 13, 2022)

universallp updated Durchblick with a new update entry:

Small feature additions and bug fixes



> Fixed window reshowing on restart if it was closed directly from fullscreen
> Pressing Escape now closes the window
> Added the option to exclude Durchblick from screen capture on windows
> Maximized state should now be saved and restored correctly
> ...



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Apr 14, 2022)

Awesome! Thank you so much for adding my request. I will check it today. :-)


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Apr 14, 2022)

It works perfectly thank you. :-)

Now I have one more request which I think may be useful but not so easy to implement, if possible at all.

Possibility to adjust the text/label size.

Use case:

On a single 4K display I will now have this (hidden from display capture) as a small window that will enable us to change scenes.
However, the label text becomes very small when the Durchblick window is made small, (see screenshot).
A lot of my scenes are not easily recognisable by the "thumbnail" so I would like to make the label text bigger, (even if it means they will appear a little intrusive).
Perhaps even an option to add a custom text label to each widget, rather than using the default.
Thanks for your work on this, it really is a game changer.


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Apr 14, 2022)

Oh btw, it seems that when in Studio Mode the double click to set the scene active is not working.


----------



## universallp (Apr 14, 2022)

AdmiralFunghie said:


> Oh btw, it seems that when in Studio Mode the double click to set the scene active is not working.


Do you have it enabled in the settings? It adhers to the option in the obs settings dialog.


AdmiralFunghie said:


> Possibility to adjust the text/label size.


Maybe, I'll see. I'll have to work on the labels anyways since they are buggy for source previews.


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Apr 14, 2022)

Thanks again for your replies. Pretty sure I checked that but will check again and post back. Also about the text thing, thanks for considering it.


----------



## universallp (Apr 14, 2022)

AdmiralFunghie said:


> Thanks again for your replies. Pretty sure I checked that but will check again and post back.


There's two options, you need to check both.


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Apr 15, 2022)

universallp said:


> There's two options, you need to check both.



You are of course absolutely correct. Thanks, I didn't realise that the OBS Multiview options would effect Durchblick.

Once again thanks for your reply. P.


----------



## Cleidnei Júnior (Apr 16, 2022)

Olá! Poderia manter a numeração que aparece antes do nome da cena, como na visualização múltipla nativa do OBS. Ou ter uma opção pra ativar ou não essa numeração.


----------



## universallp (May 5, 2022)

universallp updated Durchblick with a new update entry:

Fixes



> Fixed layout not being saved/restored when switching scene collections
> Fixed label size and alignment for source previews



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## hmeneses (May 5, 2022)

hello,. i wonder why i can only see the scenes in the default layour 4 x 4, if i increase layout to 5 x 5  (just an example) the new previews are just black


----------



## universallp (May 5, 2022)

hmeneses said:


> hello,. i wonder why i can only see the scenes in the default layour 4 x 4, if i increase layout to 5 x 5  (just an example) the new previews are just black


Did you watch the video on the resource page?


----------



## EliasDipa (May 8, 2022)

Today at 4:33 PM                                                   
Version: v0.3.0                                   
EliasDIPA Review:

                       Nice plugin! Could you add that the videos play when you double click on it? It would be very good, since there is no functionality that allows you to watch a video in the program and play it at the same time                    


            [IMG alt="universallp"]https://obsproject.com/forum/data/avatars/s/53/53146.jpg?1597535025[/IMG]  universallp:
                                                              You'll have give some more details, I don't know understand what you mean


Explication:
I edited an illustrative video of my idea, using a screenshot of the video explaining how to use the plugin, since the plugin doesn't work properly on my pc.


----------



## universallp (May 8, 2022)

EliasDipa said:


> Today at 4:33 PM
> Version: v0.3.0
> EliasDIPA Review:
> 
> ...


The plugin doesn't have an influence on that, it's just how obs works, if you uncheck "Restart playback when source becomes active" it'll keep playing, but you won't hear audio.


----------



## EliasDipa (May 8, 2022)

universallp said:


> The plugin doesn't have an influence on that, it's just how obs works, if you uncheck "Restart playback when source becomes active" it'll keep playing, but you won't hear audio.
> View attachment 83311


sí, pero se reproduce desde el principio, necesito que el video se reproduzca desde el momento en que lo pausó.


----------



## MatDepInfo (May 11, 2022)

Hello, it is so great ! But I got a problem, impossible to select multiple cases so I can only set Preview/program/scene/source to 1x1 case... I see in the video that grid have colored border when mouse hover the case, but not for me. is there an option or is it a bug ?


----------



## universallp (May 11, 2022)

MatDepInfo said:


> Hello, it is so great ! But I got a problem, impossible to select multiple cases so I can only set Preview/program/scene/source to 1x1 case... I see in the video that grid have colored border when mouse hover the case, but not for me. is there an option or is it a bug ?


Hold right click and then drag.


----------



## MatDepInfo (May 13, 2022)

universallp said:


> Hold right click and then drag.


OMG, I'm so stupid, Thanks a lot ! Looking forward to the "multiple instance" feature :)


----------



## Kryptonian (May 14, 2022)

Would it be possible to click and drag or copy and paste scenes? When adding many scenes, it gets a bit much adding each one manually. Thanks


----------



## koljanych (May 20, 2022)

Subjective opinion for my workflow:
too many mouse movements to adjust. it takes too long when streaming at events.
RMB at cell, LMB, Set Widget, list scrolling and scrolling and scrolling, press at desired scene, press OK.
repeat

sorting order in the scene list is strange:  not in scene order, not alphabetical
moreover, when editing a cell in the list, the first scene is always selected, it is easy to mess up the settings by mistake.

maybe it would be easier to just drag-n-drop from the scene panel






Strange behavior in my case: no way to make PROGRAM and/or PREVIEW to big cell.

label`s text small and hard to read





Multiview window is ugly, but easy to operate


----------



## universallp (May 20, 2022)

koljanych said:


> too many mouse movements to adjust. it takes too long when streaming at events.
> RMB at cell, LMB, Set Widget, list scrolling and scrolling and scrolling, press at desired scene, press OK.
> repeat


You're supposed to set the layout up once. But yes, I am aware that selecting scenes takes some time and I have some ideas for speeding the process up.


koljanych said:


> sorting order in the scene list is strange: not in scene order, not alphabetical


The scenes are sorted, are you using an outdated version?


koljanych said:


> moreover, when editing a cell in the list, the first scene is always selected, it is easy to mess up the settings by mistake.


As supposed to what? The last selected scene?


koljanych said:


> maybe it would be easier to just drag-n-drop from the scene panel


I have thought of that but it's not that easy. Drag and drop requires OBS to attach special information when you start dragging which is completely out of my control.


koljanych said:


> Strange behavior in my case: no way to make PROGRAM and/or PREVIEW to big cell.


As the tutorial video states you have to right click and then drag. I know that that is not what people expect, but left clicking is reserved for scene switching and opening a context menu is a right click operation.


koljanych said:


> label`s text small and hard to read


A font size option has already been suggested and I will look into it.


----------



## koljanych (May 20, 2022)

universallp said:


> The scenes are sorted, are you using an outdated version?


i`m using the latest versions
scenes sorted like this






universallp said:


> As supposed to what? The last selected scene?


yes, but that's a personal opinion. other users may think differently




universallp said:


> As the tutorial video states you have to right click and then drag. I know that that is not what people expect, but left clicking is reserved for scene switching and opening a context menu is a right click operation.


thanks, now i understand my mistake.
the color border is a bit thin for me, and i completely ignored it because do not use the PRV/PGM indication. my mistake, sorry.
perhaps if the lines were thicker or there was a fill, it would be easier for other people too.


----------



## universallp (May 20, 2022)

koljanych said:


> i`m using the latest versions
> scenes sorted like this
> View attachment 83594
> 
> ...


The list currently uses case sensitive sorting, meaning that it'll sort numbers first, then A-Z and then a-z.


----------



## napoellis (May 20, 2022)

How do you actually set a screen to be a preview/edit it and not the program?


----------



## Bygrilinho (Jun 5, 2022)

Great plugin! A small problem tho, I have a couple sources set to stop when not shown, but if they are in Durchblick they stay active, even when the panel is closed. Could you make it unload the scenes when the panel is closed?


----------



## universallp (Jun 8, 2022)

napoellis said:


> How do you actually set a screen to be a preview/edit it and not the program?


You create a preview/program widget and then choose "Preview"





Bygrilinho said:


> Great plugin! A small problem tho, I have a couple sources set to stop when not shown, but if they are in Durchblick they stay active, even when the panel is closed. Could you make it unload the scenes when the panel is closed?


I've made an issue for this https://git.vrsal.xyz/alex/durchblick/issues/30. Can't see when I get around to fixing this, though


----------



## NoDiggity1 (Jul 6, 2022)

I am having an issue where DurchBlick installed successfully, but only shows up as a minimized Black Box which cannot be selected.  If I use the uninstaller, it actually shows up, but none of the control context menus are available.  Any thoughts?


----------



## universallp (Jul 6, 2022)

NoDiggity1 said:


> I am having an issue where DurchBlick installed successfully, but only shows up as a minimized Black Box which cannot be selected.  If I use the uninstaller, it actually shows up, but none of the control context menus are available.  Any thoughts?


The uninstaller removes the plugin so I'm not sure how that is supposed to change anything. You can try deleting the `durchblick` folder in `%appdata%\obs-studio\plugin_config` and see if that fixes anything


----------



## AndersM (Aug 6, 2022)

Any plans to add OBS 28 support? Thanks!


----------



## ethnsbcn (Aug 8, 2022)

Hello!

The volume meter doesn't work in this current state (Plugin: v0.3.0; OBS: v27.2.4).

ISSUE:

1. The volume meter doesn't move or react to audio input/output sources in the scene. It's just a static rectangle with green, yellow and red.

2. When I right click on the program/preview widget (whether merged or just in a single cell) the volume meter does not show. The picture shows the right click on the program widget.

RECOMMENDATIONS:

1a. The volume meter indicator should be semi-transparent so that I could still see the content behind the meter
OR
1b. The volume meter is a widget for a cell to show the volume mixer for the program/preview or specific scene.


Excited to see this in the upcoming version!


----------



## universallp (Sep 1, 2022)

universallp updated Durchblick with a new update entry:

Qt6, OBS 28.0.0, dock, basic volume meter and quick actions



> Updated to Qt6
> Added a dock version of durchblick
> The volume meter now looks more like the one in the mixer and can be moved via the mouse
> Added quick actions to fill selected cells with scenes



Read the rest of this update entry...


----------



## AndersM (Sep 2, 2022)

I love that it is dockable now, thanks a lot for that!


----------



## storytellers (Sep 12, 2022)

Unsure why, but the new dockable window wont show anything. It just is visable in the normal Durchblick window.


----------



## storytellers (Sep 12, 2022)

storytellers said:


> Unsure why, but the new dockable window wont show anything. It just is visable in the normal Durchblick window.


Edit, I tried deleting the config as suggested for someone's separate issue, and that seems to have fixed it.


----------



## universallp (Sep 12, 2022)

Yeah there are some issues with loading existing layouts


----------



## Alex Bers (Sep 13, 2022)

14:14:12.072: [durchblick] [durchblick] Loading v0.4.0 build time 2022.09.01 10:19
14:14:12.072: Source ID 'image_source' not found
14:14:12.072: Failed to create source 'durchblick_placeholder'!
14:14:12.091: Source ID 'text_gdiplus' not found
14:14:12.091: Failed to create source 'durchblick_placeholder'!
14:14:12.091: Source ID 'text_gdiplus' not found
14:14:12.091: Failed to create source 'durchblick_placeholder'!
14:14:12.091: Source ID 'text_gdiplus' not found
14:14:12.091: Failed to create source 'durchblick_placeholder'!
14:14:12.091: Source ID 'text_gdiplus' not found
14:14:12.091: Failed to create source 'durchblick_placeholder'!
14:14:12.092: Source ID 'text_gdiplus' not found
14:14:12.092: Failed to create source 'durchblick_placeholder'!
14:14:12.092: Source ID 'text_gdiplus' not found
14:14:12.092: Failed to create source 'durchblick_placeholder'!
14:14:12.109: Source ID 'text_gdiplus' not found
14:14:12.110: Failed to create source 'Program'!
14:14:12.110: Source ID 'text_gdiplus' not found
14:14:12.110: Failed to create source 'Preview'!
14:14:12.119: Source ID 'text_gdiplus' not found
14:14:12.119: Failed to create source 'Program'!
14:14:12.119: Source ID 'text_gdiplus' not found
14:14:12.119: Failed to create source 'Preview'!

what haspens ?


----------



## outerSpaceCitizen (Sep 13, 2022)

@universallp it looks like Durchblick is broken in high dpi on Windows.

The position I'm clicking on the screen and the one actually being handled by the plugin are not the same.
I can only select the top 2 rows and the first 2 columns before running "out of space", since I have to go way further than the actual boxes I want to select.


----------



## universallp (Sep 27, 2022)

outerSpaceCitizen said:


> @universallp it looks like Durchblick is broken in high dpi on Windows.
> 
> The position I'm clicking on the screen and the one actually being handled by the plugin are not the same.
> I can only select the top 2 rows and the first 2 columns before running "out of space", since I have to go way further than the actual boxes I want to select.


I've made a bug report for the issue https://git.vrsal.xyz/alex/durchblick/issues/34
I don't know when I'll get around to it, though


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Sep 28, 2022)

Hi there, thanks for the great work. Love this plugin.

Unfortunately, I am getting a lot of these errors in the log, (about 20 of them in a row) and the dock is showing completely blank:


> 10:16:19.275: Source ID 'text_gdiplus' not found
> 10:16:19.275: Failed to create source 'durchblick_placeholder'!


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Sep 28, 2022)

I thought it may be useful to give more info but cannot edit the post above sorry.

My system is Windows 10 fully up to date on a single 4K screen with no scaling (100%) and HDR is off.
When I start OBS, I see a very small Durchblick window in the top left of my monitor just before OBS starts.
OBS then starts normally but opening Durchblick shows blank screen. Cannot do anything or click anywhere. etc.
I then deleted the layout.json (after closing OBS) and after restarting OBS now Durchblick shows up.
I make a new config all OK.
Close OBS and then after reopening OBS the same issue, blank screen.
Attached is the *layout.json* (with txt extension so forum will allow upload)

Cheers.


----------



## universallp (Oct 1, 2022)

AdmiralFunghie said:


> Hi there, thanks for the great work. Love this plugin.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am getting a lot of these errors in the log, (about 20 of them in a row) and the dock is showing completely blank:


Can you post the entire obs log?


----------



## AdmiralFunghie (Oct 4, 2022)

Sorry I am afraid I removed the plugin (for now). All other areas of the log were fine though tbh. I can reinstall it if there is something you would like me to look out for.


----------



## universallp (Oct 6, 2022)

The entire log would be the easiest


----------



## Moralas (Dec 9, 2022)

Hi there, love the plug in!
After obs 28, like someone else already said, a small durchblick grey window is always showing up when i start obs. Is there any fix coming for that? Thank you.


----------

